# What's in your training bag?



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I got a new training bag a couple of weeks ago and finally decided to empty out the old bag this weekend. I found I was saying "huh" an awful lot! I had things in there I had totally forgot I put in. I even found $5 of "emergency money" that I had put in there. Wasn't doing me a whole lot of good though, since I forgot it was there. Hopefully the new bag will be easier to organize.

Here's what I have in the new bag (can you tell I can go a bit overboard):

Vaccine records/Rabies certs.
Poo bags
Toys and treats for training
Extra dumbell, utility gloves, tape measure
Some training leashes I don't use every day
Crate fan accessories (power cords, etc.)
Small first aid kit
Paper towels
Notepad/Pens
Small flashlight, knife, scissors, matches
Extra socks

Fogot to add: Sunscreen and Bug Spray

What's in your bag? Maybe I can find room for a *few* more things...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't have 1/2 the stuff you carry. But to Murphy's training class I also have a bottle of water and a small bowl. They have water there but I don't want him drinking out of those germy bowls ;-) I also have a pack of tissues and Tums (I get heart burn very easy) Ok...tell me why do you carry flashlight, knife, scissors and matches?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

In addition to what you've listed (except the socks...I don't have the socks):

One of those telescoping antennae (for anything you might need a long stick for)
Flexi
Pack of Cesar dog food (for when an extra special jackpot is needed)
emergency snack for myself (I'm hypoglycemic)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our is pretty full. Here's a list of the things we have in there that I can think of off the top of my head:

A couple of 6-foot rope leashes
Training treats
Spare martingale collar
A couple of clickers
Dog first aid kit
LL Bean canvas travel water and food bowls
A few retrieving toys
Poop bags (of course)

I'm sure there are more things in there, but that's all I can think of right now!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine needs to be emptied as I can't fit anything else in there.

What I know is there:
- Jump height cards for AKC and USDAA
- small "targets" used for contact training
- a couple of clickers
- my turf shoes
- extra socks (been caught too many times with cold, wet feet not to have 'em)
- their rabies tags and county licenses
- two extra rope slip leads
- tug leashes for agility
- medicines I might need (for myself and the dogs) -- first aid kits (for both human and k9 are kept in the car)
- Obedience rule book
- training treats
- tug toys
- 2 flying squirrels
- whistles, lanyards, duck call, gloves, ear protection
- zip ties
- treats
- poop bags
- sunscreen
- hand sanitizer
- grooming supplies (at least a brush and nail clippers)

(The training bag is also the trial bag.)

In the car I keep a copy of their complete medical history (current to within a year) and flashlight.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, I forgot, copy of AKC regs!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I cleaned mine out this winter...

treats of varying types
toys (stuffies, tugs, etc)
tabs, shark lines
flexi
long line
e-collar
dokkens
pheasant wings
nalgene with water
bumpers
dumbbells
note pad/pen
collars of all types (buckle/pinch/choke)
varying leashes (show, slip, six and eight foot leather)
clickers
retrieving pouch 
poop bags

the jumps have their own bag. 

probably some other stuff too, but the training bag lives in the car so i'm not going to check


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank goodness-I thought I was going way overboard!



janine said:


> I don't have 1/2 the stuff you carry. But to Murphy's training class I also have a bottle of water and a small bowl. They have water there but I don't want him drinking out of those germy bowls ;-) I also have a pack of tissues and Tums (I get heart burn very easy) Ok...tell me why do you carry flashlight, knife, scissors and matches?


Well, it's my trial bag too. At the trial I was at this weekend, someone needed a knife for something and it took a while to find one. They also needed a lighter or matches to light a heater (once again, a little hard to find, esp. since Iowa changed it's smoking laws). And what if a barbeque broke out and we needed matches to light the grill??? A flashlight because especially in the winter it's dark when I go to class and the parking lot is not well lit-what if I need to find the pile of poo my dog just left behind? Scissors, well why not? I should have been a boyscout...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Yay! I'm not the only one packing tons of stuff!

My training "pile" of stuff at the door is super light: treat pouch (...fill before I leave with treats and kibble), clicker, whistle, harness/leash.

Training bag: (to take to class): Water, bowl, clickers, direct stop, extra treats (mushy, tossable, and regular feeding), bags, floor targets. a tug or two.

In my car I have a small box with height cards, that, vet sheets, and dog licenses are in one spot. I have a box for extra water bottle, extra me-snacks, and paper/plasticware, and then a box with first aid stuff as well as a poncho, flashlight, slip lead, canned dog food (with a pop tab!). 

And we won't get started on the rest of my car! I almost always have everything I need and then some.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My regular training bag has the usual:

Couple tug toys
Couple balls
Agility slip leash
Short heeling leash/matching collar (that we use when we compete)
Couple other short leashes
clickers
dry treats
poo bags
tape measure
couple targets
flexi
gloves
water bowl
water
4x4" square of carpet (for a particular go out technique)
notebook/pen for taking notes during lessons or training sessions
copy of the obedience rules/regs

I have another bag just for field stuff and yet another with lure coursing stuff.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a small (flat) fishing tackle box that I use for collars and leashes. Tucks nicely in my gear bag. 
And I think I have everything else that EVERYONE listed in my bag, too. Weighs about 50 pounds!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Breath mints (to hide scent of adrenalin when you are nervous!)
Copies of CKC obedience and rally rules.
Pen and training notebook.
Reading glasses (extra pair)
toys.
Towel for my drooling guy.

I got some good ideas from the above lists for things I could add to my bag!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> And we won't get started on the rest of my car! I almost always have everything I need and then some.


Yeh, I just found out how much I have in my car (and I thought I was doing pretty good lately). Interesting how it looks like a lot more stuff when you are just grabbing armfuls of stuff out of a wrecked car and throwing in willy-nilly another car.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the following in my bag. I use the same bag for training as I do for shows..Less confusion for me..
Two leashes
Two collars 
One dumbell ( the other is in the show truck)
4 Clear Dowels
Charlie bears....(Treat of choice)
Small bowl for water (don't like community water bowls)
Folding yard stick...
Scissors
Show book for recording,Rabies cert,extra pad of paper, vet shot book, 
A copy of his pedigree ( It is easier than explaining all the time..LOL)
Small serving of his dry food ( in case the show is out late and we are driving, saves having to dig to find food on the road)
I small roll of vet wrap
Cash.
Ibuprifin and Aspirin
poop bags..
I won't start on what I have in my Expedition...LOL.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I won't repeat anything that I've already seen in a list, but I'll add things I didn't see:

A big zip-loc with a mix of different flavored, similarly-sized treats so when I fill my pouch or pocket during the actual session, I have a smorgasbord of flavors. The dogs seem even more motivated when there's some variety in the treats, and jackpots are even bigger when there's a bunch of different flavors and textures.

A towel or two, since we frequently go for a woods walk before training, and there's almost always a stream or a lake to get into.

A slicker brush to get out the dirt and tangles after they've dried a bit from the walk. I hate showing up to training with bedraggled dogs, and the Golden coat is such a wash and wear thing that all it needs is the towel, a few minutes to dry, and a run with the slicker and the dogs look great.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I also have a metronome to help pace my heeling.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, I asked for a metronome about 5 years ago for Christmas. It's still in the box. I never even put the batteries in it.It's in my closet, I should pull it out and actually use it...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, you see, I have a training bag, a first aid bag, a personal bag, a field bag, crate fan container, winger arms bags and a document folder in my car. And I have almost everything listed above in one of those bags. I keep saying I need a U-Haul for my dog training vehicle.


----------

